# Lancashire reptile group



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone fancy it ? I don`t mind doing the donkey work to get it all started if there is enough interest.

Could encompass other exotic pets.

Would have to be based in a pub of course :lol2:

Seriously Pm me if interested.


Graham


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Where would it be based?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Sounds a good idea.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Where it would be based could be open to discussion .

Any more interest ?doesn`t have to be totally rep based could involve socials for like minded people .


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Come on peeps speak up!!!!


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

Im in warrington and was thinking of a cheshire society maybe we could link ??


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

i would defo be up for a meet around cheshire/ lancashire


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd be interested but I'm too busy generally


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

one vote from quailpower


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this post. You can can count me in.


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

:2thumb:id be well up for that


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

i take it none of you have ever heard about the North West Reptile Club. 
we are based at the Martin inn, in Burscough, L40 0RT. At the moment we are a small club with about 15 members, but we are always open for people to join. The club has been around for about 15 years but 2 years ago the club dissolved and the 50 or so members we had scattered. But now were back!
At the moment we are doing a show in Southport and if you want to see us then come. 

Southport Town & Country Fair - Stanley Sports College, Southport


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks reptile kid but southport maybe too far .

I`ve had a small but stalwart amount of interest, i intend it to be basically Darwen,Blackburn,Preston,Chorley and Bolton based though this isn`t exclusive .

I`m going to sort out a venue and i`m prepared to live and die by it .
It`s time people got off their arses and got involved in real life clubs again .

If people can furnish me with their travel concerns it will help me with my venue considerations.

Please Pm me if you are even interested in even the smallest degree so i can gauge interest.

Regards Graham


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Any one else interested?

Come on, get out from behind your PC screens :2thumb:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm up for it:2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Its a great idea id be up for it =)


----------



## higgy (Aug 21, 2008)

Id be up for joining. Dont live all that far from Darwen :2thumb:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

PM Graylord and we'll get it sorted out : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it's at a pub in Preston and we don't talk about reptiles then i'll be there!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2: trust you Mek!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Right everyone i`m proposing a meet at the Fernhurst Pub near Ewood on the 22nd or 29th of September .
It`s dead easy to find just off junction 4 of the M65 
It will be an informal meet to discuss where we want it to go .
It doesn`t have to be all heavy rep talk it`s all about socialising with a rep/exotic bent.
Please let me know which date suits and the majority will rule .
Be there or be square LOL

Cheers Graham


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Right the date is now settled 29th of september at the Fernhurst pub just off junction 4 of the M65 .

There are four definates at the moment more would be great everyone is welcome.

Come on, be in at the start you can`t beat a bit of face to face socialising .

G


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Any more interest ?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

i would be up for it too.:2thumb::2thumb:

to be honest though i think that the meet should be in preston or around the tickled trout area just because i think it would be a very good central location in lancashire its easy to get to from darwen/blackburn blackpool/fylde preston center even not to bad for lancaster, manchester or warrington etc.

in fact zooman's shop is just around the corner too im sure there will be a decent pub nearby and if you got there early you could pop into preston pet center.

good idea anyhoo graylord:no1:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Any one else interested?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

louodge said:


> i would be up for it too.:2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> to be honest though i think that the meet should be in preston or around the tickled trout area just because i think it would be a very good central location in lancashire its easy to get to from darwen/blackburn blackpool/fylde preston center even not to bad for lancaster, manchester or warrington etc.
> 
> ...


im with u on that one preston would be a good place for all to meet at


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Woodsman in Bamber Bridge would be a good place!

not far from the M65


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Right having not had a right lot of interest in this i`ve decided to shelve it for now.
Thanks for those that showed support .

Might look at November if more interest ,tho` not holding my breath.

There has been quite a few suggestions for Preston being a base would that suit more let me know.

I think the tickle trout area idea was a good suggestion ,very easy to get to.


----------



## Lindso3000 (Dec 10, 2008)

im up for it, im in cumbria:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Graylord said:


> Right having not had a right lot of interest in this i`ve decided to shelve it for now.
> Thanks for those that showed support .
> 
> Might look at November if more interest ,tho` not holding my breath.
> ...


 
Why shelve it??? there will be 3 coming from blackpool im sure meko would be up for it and a few more who have already posted.

just lets sort out a easy to find conveniant central location near the tickled trout.

or as meko said "Woodsman in Bamber Bridge" i think if im not mistaken its the next junction


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it is the next junction, although it's a bit rough in there but it's only 5 minutes for me to walk... so when you've stopped talking about reptiles somebody can phone me and i'll come down for the drinking. :whistling2:


----------

